# They say to start small.



## joed2323 (Oct 17, 2010)

I just got back from my local hobby store, i spent 400 dollars on code 100 ho flextrack and probably 15-20 turnouts.... im happy i only brought 500 because i could have spent a grand easy... haha what did i get myself into

I have basically a 10x10 square bench work set up maybe a tad bigger, and i started planning/laying rd bed and track just to see how i like things, nothing set in stone yet.

My layout is/will be in my basement, and i can add too or subtrack to my layout if i want to. My problem is i started laying track around and it just doesnt seem like its very long to run trains. I want switching and to run. 

Should i take this slow and start small with what i have. Ppl say its easy to get caught up in thinking that i need to have a large layout to have fun in model railroading.


----------



## Xnats (Dec 5, 2010)

lol a 10x10 is no small layout even by O Scale standards :thumbsup: I agree with take it slow and play with things, I personally find this part more fun. It can get to you if you start thinking about things to much, then again it is part of the fun. I'll have to disagree with a layout being huge to have fun. Granted it would be nice to have a whole or multi-room layout. Just as much fun can be had in a suitcase :laugh:


----------



## Massey (Apr 16, 2011)

I stuffed my layout in a 9x9 shed and I have continious running and point to point with a double level yard and staging area.

Massey


----------



## Conductorjoe (Dec 1, 2011)

10 x 10 is a good size layout. One thing you will want to keep in mind is to be able to access or reach all the areas. In the amount of space you should be able to do both running and switching. I am building a 13x11 in N Scale. Its quite a project and the main thing I do is not rush anything. I take my time when working on it. I am in my 3rd month and not all the trackwork is finished yet.


----------



## jzrouterman (Nov 27, 2010)

Xnats said:


> I'll have to disagree with a layout being huge to have fun. Just as much fun can be had in a suitcase :laugh:


The size really depends on what each modeler wants. Some are very happy and content with a small layout. Whereas others, like myself would not be. My layout is a 10 x 10 because it took this much space to enable me to do what I wanted on it. I mean, if all I could have had was a small layout, I couldn't have done what I wanted, so for me it would have been a complete and total drag. 


joed2323 said:


> My problem is i started laying track around and it just doesnt seem like its very long to run trains. I want switching and to run. Should i take this slow and start small with what i have. Ppl say its easy to get caught up in thinking that i need to have a large layout to have fun in model railroading.


I understand what you're saying completely. You're right about once you start that 10 x 10 doesn't seem to somehow be as large as it first seemed. Whether you begin small or not is really not that important. What is important though is to PLAN FIRST. Planning is essential. It is the key. You have to ask yourself what do YOU want to be able to do on your layout. 

Because if you can't do what you really want, then you're never going to be happy with it, no matter what you do. Once you've answered this first important question, then make plans on the best way to achieve your goal. Doing this first will make you a lot happier and will also save you a lot of needless wasting of money.

Routerman


----------



## joed2323 (Oct 17, 2010)

Massey- ive been following ur layout build and all i can say is i like what you have done with your space! I think you used every foot of your layout effeciently so you gained everything you wanted and more in your space. Youve inspired me to make my layout awesome like yours.

There is alot of great modelers on this website that just blow my mind. Ive i can be half as good as some of you, and guided in the right direction on things i should be ok, and have lots of fun, because thats what i want is to have fun with this hobby and spend time with my kids doing this.

My life has changed tremendously for the better, ive did alot of bad things to myself and hurt alot my family in the past, and all i can say is im never gonna be that person ever again.

Im greatfull ive found a kewl hobby/healthy hobby to have fun with and to spend my money on something i can actually show for in my life. 

Sorry for rambling on over my past guys, lets get back to model railraoding, again thank you for guiding this newbie so far


----------



## cabledawg (Nov 30, 2010)

Is it a 10x10 room, or just have 10x10 floor space to give up for a layout? If it's the latter, I have some great layout plans to show you that will let you run loops and have switching. I'd post up a teaser, but I'm at work so I dont have the files.


----------



## joed2323 (Oct 17, 2010)

Cabledawg- its 10x10 layout open in the middle. My basement is huge, one open room basement with my layout in one corner of thr open basement.

Please do share and tease me haha

My layout has to have continuous run for my kids and switching for daddy. I wouldnt mind having point to point like a lift out section and then drop it back in for continuous run either. But i got a good bit a flextrack and turnouts.and rd bed to get me going, i gotta keep teling myself dont rush joe

I almost want a helix to get me up to a second deck but i can always add that latter. 

Btw my layout height is bout 50inches from floor if thats good or bad for second deck

Btw i kind of was making my bench work for a layout like the heart of georgia or wildcat central type layout with a mix off what i want to add also. 

I really want to add a paper mill to my layout somehow, yes i know it takes up alot of land.


----------



## cabledawg (Nov 30, 2010)

Here's one. Mine are based on the HoG design in that they can be built using a single sheet of 4x8 plywood for the table top, but have room for much larger curves and alot more track. It's an 8x8, but I'm sure it wouldnt take much to stretch that to 10x10.

THis one has two mainline tracks in a loop, one passing siding and only a few spurs. I had one similar to this with a small yard up top, but I cant find it right now.


----------



## joed2323 (Oct 17, 2010)

Awesome cabledawg- kind of what im trying to do but with more spurs and a yard atleast 6 feet in length. 

That would be great if you can dig up the one with the yard attached. Thanks dawg


----------



## tankist (Jun 11, 2009)

thats why they advise to start this hobby by locking your wallet in a safe, lol.

congrads and good luck. thats a good room. post your design ideas.


----------



## Massey (Apr 16, 2011)

joed2323 said:


> Awesome cabledawg- kind of what im trying to do but with more spurs and a yard atleast 6 feet in length.
> 
> That would be great if you can dig up the one with the yard attached. Thanks dawg



My yard benchwork is 9' in length and the yard itself is about 7.5' It is kinda away from the main parts of the city even tho the lead to the yard is right in the middle of the city. I had to do that so I could make the grade I needed to get it up to a higher level. Feel free to rob any part of my design you feel could help you with yours.

Massey


----------



## cabledawg (Nov 30, 2010)

Massey does have a really good layout for such a small space. He's definately the man to talk to and get tips/hints. In the meantime, I'll try to find you something you can use or at least get some ideas from.


----------



## joed2323 (Oct 17, 2010)

lol ive been eye balln lots of layouts and massey you do have alot of want i want to do in your layout... 

Im gonna have to figure a way to post pics from my droid razr when i get close to getting my track where i want it to be, it cant be too hard i just havent triedhwell:


----------



## Massey (Apr 16, 2011)

it is easy. First get a Photobucket account, then download the photobucket app and set it up to your photobucket account and then upload the pics right to your photobucket and post here using the [img.... ] tag.

Massey


----------



## joed2323 (Oct 17, 2010)

Massey- regarding your layout. I love your idea with the yard above the staging area.

Or whover can help me realize this

I was thinking of doing alot what massey did on his layout with the top deck being a yard.
How important is it for me to have a staging area on my layout? Could i get away with just having a decent sized yard to store what i need, yea i understand trains need to come from somewhere like staging but couldnt they just come from my yard or?

I was thinking of doing what massey did with having yard above main layout then they can run down to the 10x10 area and where say massey did his staging area could make this area more industry or something along them lines.

I have room for staging just wondering if i should have one. I wanted to do something with a paper mill if possible if that changes what i should or shouldnt have on my layout. 

Thanks - joe


----------



## cabledawg (Nov 30, 2010)

My suggestion is this: have a yard to store/stage/sort/build your trains and the track going around your layout is a branchline, not a main. How you run this is that you imagine a train has dropped off a line of cars to the yard. Your locos need to send these out to the industries as well as pick up any that are ready to come back (either loaded and ready to ship or unloaded and just need to be reclaimed). But you have to sort the cars in a fashion that the locos can drop them off with the minimal amount of switching. SO if you have two boxcars destined for the same place, have them together and positioned for the correct car spot at the dock/door. AS you drop cars off, you pick some up and bring them back to the yard. You can either stop here or reclass the cars as if they were scheduled to go out to the next interchange or yard. There wont actually be a pickup for the next yard; its just simulated. The purpose for the staging tracks is to physically move the cars from the yard to that next interchange or yard but have it hidden from view or shown as a distinct, segregated part of the layout.


----------



## Massey (Apr 16, 2011)

What Cabledawg suggests in the operation is exactly what I do with my layout. My layout is only one city and not many different cities like others have done. This small city has a need for rail and there fore it is there. The Lumber mill may be close to the town in feet but if this were reality it would not be so near. selective compression for the win.

Massey


----------



## joed2323 (Oct 17, 2010)

thank you cabledawg and massey...


You made it understandable to me now. Im thankful for your patience with me and being clueless on alot of different aspects.

Im learning alot and especially from you 2 guys...

I just get a little taller now understanding more about model railroading.

Im trying to figure out what looks better to me a single track or a double track running around the layout.
I almost think a single track looks better but with the double track you get alot more run say once around the left side then once around the right side, then service some industries or however the operator likes.


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

The main downfall to dual mains is the loss of valuable real estate.
You loose room for more sidings for businesses.
I'm not against dual mains, all of my layouts are based on that concept!


----------

